# Lidl soldering iron tips



## Steve Maskery (15 Jan 2019)

I've broken the tip off my Parkside soldering iron. It was getting short and blunt and when I went at it with a file to sharpen it up it just broke off. It is quite badly corroded.
Of course, the break is inside the head of the iron, there is nothing to get hold of to unscrew it.
I can find all sorts of replacement tips for other irons, but none with the 4mm screw-in end. I do have another iron, but I'd rather not lose this if it is fixable. Any ideas, anyone, or do I just chuck it?


----------



## Racers (15 Jan 2019)

Most good irons have an iron coated bit which you don't file, solder attacks the copper and the iron coating stops this happening.

I might have a spare Wellar TCP and transformer in the shed but it will take some getting to.

Pete


----------



## Steve Maskery (15 Jan 2019)

Ah. I didn't know that.
See you later.


----------



## John Brown (15 Jan 2019)

Racers":21ht5z5q said:


> Most good irons have an iron coated bit which you don't file, solder attacks the copper and the iron coating stops this happening.
> 
> I might have a spare Wellar TCP and transformer in the shed but it will take some getting to.
> 
> Pete


I do love the Weller TCP. And I bought a stack of bits just before Christmas for 99p each!


----------



## flying haggis (15 Jan 2019)

John Brown":2bqvy4gt said:


> Racers":2bqvy4gt said:
> 
> 
> > Most good irons have an iron coated bit which you don't file, solder attacks the copper and the iron coating stops this happening.
> ...



WHERE FROM????????


----------



## flying haggis (15 Jan 2019)

these any good Steve?

http://unisolnet.com.co/xvpn-k84541-zbh ... nhabldwfb/

same person I think

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WorkZone-Sol ... 2983852761


----------



## Racers (15 Jan 2019)

flying haggis":3af5xpxv said:


> John Brown":3af5xpxv said:
> 
> 
> > Racers":3af5xpxv said:
> ...



+1

Pete


----------



## Eric The Viking (15 Jan 2019)

FWIW (i.e. not a lot), I have a Parkside iron, which has adjustable power input, but not exactly temperature control. 

The tips are pretty rubbish, as indeed is the whole thing. But they are M4 threaded and unscrew. So you might try something like a brass machine screw or bolt, filed to a suitable shape.

Mind you, I really hate irons with wobbly tips, and in trying to tighten up the tip on mine, I felt something come loose inside - now it doesn't get very tight at all - I suspect the element is turning as I try to tighten the bit with pliers.

I'll have to bite the bullet and get a proper Weller or similar really.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (15 Jan 2019)

I upgraded from the TCP to a Weller WTP90. Very light pencil type, great for SMD work but can do some fairly big stuff being 90W. And it reaches temperature in about 5 seconds. But the heavier THM bits are a plated copper tip, laser welded to a steel (?) tube that slides over the element, screwing in at the base. There is no compliance, so the bit either works itself loose with time and needs periodic tightening. Or, if you tighten it too firmly when cold, the element expanding on heating pops the laser welding apart and the tip falls off !


----------



## Steve Maskery (15 Jan 2019)

I did search eBay but didn't find that. I'm seeing Pete later today, so I'll take mine along. If we can get the old one out, that eBay link will be the way to go.
Thank you all.


----------



## John Brown (15 Jan 2019)

flying haggis":2gfec5v3 said:


> John Brown":2gfec5v3 said:
> 
> 
> > Racers":2gfec5v3 said:
> ...


They were from eBay, it was a special offer from eBay that I received a notification about. I ordered them late one night.
Eleven of them.
The following day, I thought "Hmmm. I'll go on eBay and order another million of those".
They were back to the normal price of £6.15.


----------



## flying haggis (15 Jan 2019)

Hi John
have you still got the link as it might get repeated


----------



## John Brown (15 Jan 2019)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Weller-PT-Se ... 0513622148


----------



## Steve Maskery (17 Jan 2019)

I rang Aldi customer services to ask where I could get spares from. The very nice lady asked me what model it was. The model number was not on her database. That was because Parkside is from Lidl...
She was very nice about it.

So then I rang Lidl. Another VNL offered to contact the manufacturer for me or I could contact them myself. She sent me an email address.

Got a reply today. "Do you just want the tips? If so we are happy to send them to you."

Now how good is that?


----------



## flying haggis (17 Jan 2019)

result


----------



## essex_chris (11 May 2021)

Steve Maskery said:


> I rang Aldi customer services to ask where I could get spares from. The very nice lady asked me what model it was. The model number was not on her database. That was because Parkside is from Lidl...
> She was very nice about it.
> 
> So then I rang Lidl. Another VNL offered to contact the manufacturer for me or I could contact them myself. She sent me an email address.
> ...



Do you happen to have the details? I have found a source via Lidl for these. But not the manufacturers contacts. We bought a couple of these irons and we could do with swapping them out but if i buy two sets of two spares it's nearly 40quid with the shipping


----------

